# The terminal, the console and the shell - what are they?



## xavi (Jan 13, 2021)

Just in case vermaden misses it for his weekly news roundup:
Interesting article about the differences between the terminal, the console and the shell.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks, will surely add it to the next 'episode'


----------

